# Recipe e-reader



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

This area is for any e-readers? If not, please move.

The Demy Digital Recipe Reader was a give-away on Ellen today. I had never heard of it before. Don't know anything more about it. Haven't looked through the site as yet.

http://www.mydemy.com/


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

I've seen this before.  If you have $300 for a recipe reader, more power to you.  Its a great gift and I'd love one, but cant justify the cost just for an electronic recipe card system.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I saw that and checked it out after the Ellen show. . .looks cool. . .not e-ink.  And, really, Not Quite Kindle  so I'm going to move it down there. . . . .


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

But... but...  the features listed don't say anything about being able to makes notes on the recipes!!  ("Needed more pepper."  "Popular with everyone except Uncle Harry, who loathed it."  "Substituted rum for bourbon, didn't work.")


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh!  Good point.  I admit the price point was a little higher than I wanted for just a cookbook.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I just use the mac gourmet app on my iphone that is synced with the program I have on my desktop. Bonus, I always have my recipes with me when I'm shopping so if I decided to make something spur of the moment in the store I know what I need.


----------

